# How long do mini cupcakes need to cook?



## Skittle68 (Feb 28, 2011)

If the recipe says 18-23 min for regular cupcakes (plain yellow cupcakes) how long will mini cupcakes take?


----------



## betterthanabox (Feb 28, 2011)

I would start checking at about 8 minutes. That is a little less than half the time that it would take to make the big ones, but that is just me. When a toothpick comes out clean they are done.


----------

